# Leo weight/age?



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi - I just wanted to check how old, or how heavy a leo should weigh before breeding? NO - i'm not putting them together now! I've been told 55gms for both male and female - is this okay?!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

55g sounds ok weight-wise ~ I usually wait till 50g-55g, age-wise I don't breed my females until they're at least a year old and some are closer to 18 months ~ males can be mature enough at an earlier age but again I prefer to wait till they're about a year old


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Next question is, I have 6 leos - 2(normal, and albino).4 (normal, 2x super hypo, and a hypo)

I'd like to produce some Hybinos. Is hybino hypo albino, or super hypo albino?

If hybino can be both of these then surely super hypo albino would be the better visual morph. I only have one incubator so is it best to set the thermostat to the temp where i will get mixed sexes?
Finally - can someone answer in simple terms how I go about producing a hybino from the above leos? Thanks, Ben


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Hi - I just wanted to check how old, or how heavy a leo should weigh before breeding? NO - i'm not putting them together now! I've been told 55gms for both male and female - is this okay?!


male should be a year old and 50-55 g and female is 55-60+ g.the higher the weight, less chance of egg binding (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> 55g sounds ok weight-wise ~ I usually wait till 50g-55g, age-wise I don't breed my females until they're at least a year old and some are closer to 18 months ~ males can be mature enough at an earlier age but again I prefer to wait till they're about a year old





Jon2ooo8 said:


> male should be a year old and 50-55 g and female is 55-60+ g.the higher the weight, less chance of egg binding (correct me if im wrong)


Did you check before you wrote Jon? SleepyD answered me thanks!


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

oops sorry lol, just read his post and writ away lol didnt bother reading:bash:: victory:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> oops sorry lol, just read his post and writ away lol didnt bother reading:bash:: victory:


As nobody else has - you can have first go at answering my second post!:lol2:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

lol thanks:lol2:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

ill try asking somebody about your hybino thing now lol just read through all of thread:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

the persons not online. you'd be better off making a new thread saying,

help needed on how to make a hybino----- or along those lines lol:2thumb:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

p.s. i think hybinos are hypo albinos, and then sunglows are shctb albinos (correct if im wrong)


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Never heard of a sunglow before! Interesting!


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

honestly lol, there the most orange leos i have ever seen lol,the only part thats not orange is about a fifth of their tails


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Mujician said:


> I'd like to produce some Hybinos. Is hybino hypo albino, or super hypo albino?
> 
> If hybino can be both of these then surely super hypo albino would be the better visual morph. I only have one incubator so is it best to set the thermostat to the temp where i will get mixed sexes?
> Finally - can someone answer in simple terms how I go about producing a hybino from the above leos? Thanks, Ben


there's been several threads about hybino's etc here's one of them -> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/219702-what-will-i-get-i.html 
as to temps for mixed sexes a temp of about 85*F should give you a mixed bunch but there's not really any garentee as to the percentage


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Technically, a male leo can breed from the age of 6 months (or whenever he can do the deed) so long as he`s big enough to handle himself, and technically, a female`s hormones will start to `kick in` ie become sexually receiptive as soon as she gets around the 35g mark. if she hits 35g or there-abouts at 5 months old, then she`s technically ready, if she doesn`t hit around 35g until 18 months old then she won`t be ready until then coz her hormones won`t have kicked in.
I`m not sayin this is the way to do it - like I said just dealing in technicalities!!! Most breeders, me included, tend to wait until both hit over 50g which is the sensible and responsible thing to do - always better to err on the side of caution, and not put your leos health at risk.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

male 50-55g and female atleast 100g and a year old but male a bit younger who told you 55g


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

yes a hybino is a hypo albino. "super" in hypo's doesn't mean homozygous like mack snows. super refers to the additional reduction in spotting. with hypo being a dominant gene it is imposible to tell the difference visually between a double copy and single copy hypo. so you wouldn't know which was which. however yes a super hypo albino, would be better looking, but thats down to line breeding, as the other trates are line bred trats. The best looking hypo albinos are the super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy (shtctb) albinos, more commonly reffered to as sunglows (or what i prefer to call sunglows)

oops didn't see there was a second page and it had all already been covered. lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

callumcook said:


> male 50-55g and female atleast 100g and a year old but male a bit younger who told you 55g


erm unless the females a giant (or exceedingly fat) waiting till a she's at least 100g would probably be a fruitless wait not to mention ~ in the case of obese females ~ putting their health at risk trying to get them to that weight ... like Funky1 I prefer to wait till my normal females (as opposed to giants) are around 50g and even then it depends on the female herself with some being heavier.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

100g? not even for a giant female they can breed at over 60g :lol2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

callumcook said:


> male 50-55g and female atleast 100g and a year old but male a bit younger who told you 55g


Jesus christ! You have got round the forum for ages now making absolutely pointless post on subjects you clearly dont have any idea about just to get your post count up!!! 

On a serious note, males as funky says can be bred as soon as they are ready and this will have no ill effect.
Females imo should be a minimum of a year old (because this is the earliest they will finish growing) AND a minimum of 55grams (but i prefer 65g or when their weight has reached optimum) failure to wait for a the above requirements before breeding her will result in possible health issues such as egg binding, and almost for sure stop her from reaching her optimum weight ever!

In regards to hybinos/sunglows imo theres no difference just breeder tags.
But to make 1 from scratch you'd have to mate hypo x albino to get 50% chance of hypo het albinos and then cross the hypo offspring back together.

Obviously there are easier ways but thats from scratch : victory:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

^what they said^


----------

